# Treating Very Small Home Theater



## Patzig (Oct 10, 2012)

So I'm building a very small home theater room. Square 9x10x12, roughly 1,100sq ft. Carpet floor. 100" projector screen, 5 of Curt's sealed aviatrix's and 12" ported subwoofer with maybe 1000 watts rms. I am new at treating acoustics in a home theater. I will probably try to stick with cheaper acoustic foam. I have heard that bass traps in corners are a good place to start, as well as thin foam on walls and ceiling at reflection points to kill echo. I guess my quesiton is, how much or how little acoustic foam will I need? Is it better to throw up quite a bit of foam and crank the speakers because the room is so small and I have the power? Thank you


----------



## bpape (Sep 14, 2006)

100" screen in a 9x10 room? That's going to put your seat and your speakers in places they really shouldn't be - right against walls. I would reconsider.

As for foam, IMO, it has no place as a part of any serious attempt to treat a room in a balanced fashion. Thin foam will do little to nothing below 1kHz. You need much more broadband types of absorbers to properly deal with reflections and overall decay time in the room.

Whether you buy from us or someone else, please don't fall for the foam thing. You'll end up ripping it down and replacing it and spending more money in the future.

Bryan


----------



## Patzig (Oct 10, 2012)

I'm sorry, the room is 10x12 and 9 tall. And the screen will be on the wall, the speakers probably off the wall by a foot or so.


----------



## bpape (Sep 14, 2006)

That's still pretty tight. If your seating is at an appropriate distance of 33-38% of the room length from ears to the wall behind you, that puts you essentially 7-8' from a 100" wide screen and your speakers away from the front wall and at least 7' apart.

Bryan


----------

